# Ambulatory Blood Pressure Monitoring?



## renifejn (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone bill for ABPM---93790?


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure, do you have a question?


----------



## renifejn (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you have a template for billing this or know where to find one?


----------

